# Montgomery County Texas- SIX GOLDENS!



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

How do you help?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Email rescues, contact the shelter and ask about status, offer to pull and transport for a local rescue who can them if you are nearby, offer to foster, offer to go take better photos and describe each dog's personality and traits... anything helps!


----------



## beccacc31 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well I hope we have people from Texas here. I am in CT.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

If you have time could you google and email any Texas rescues? I am out the door in a minute. THANK YOU for offering to help!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Montgomery County is Houston area, Jenna which shelter are they in? I need their location to email the Houston rescues.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

For more information about these animals, call:
Montgomery County Animal Service Center at (936) 442-7738


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I am emailing GRRH btw and considering leaving a voicemail


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

GOOD NEWS!!!! I just got this!

"Thanks for the heads up. We've called on almost all of these dogs in the past and for some reason they keep showing up in the adoption system. Some I have even called on twice to make sure they hadn't come back for some reason. We've either gotten the ones you mentioned or their owners have come to pick them up. Rest assured we're up to date on our goldens at Mont Co!


-Julie D
GRRH Volunteer"


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

that's good!

Where did you find the pictures though?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

*How to help*



AquaClaraCanines said:


> Email rescues, contact the shelter and ask about status, offer to pull and transport for a local rescue who can them if you are nearby, offer to foster, offer to go take better photos and describe each dog's personality and traits... anything helps!


Here is the link for the GR Nation Rescue Committee-the GR Rescue Groups are organized by Region and State within the Region. The name of the GR Rescue group is provided, click on the link for thier WEBSITE and CONTACT INFO.

http://www.grca-nrc.org/localrescues.html


----------

